# Common wire sprinkler timer



## tractng (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello,

Just confirming if I can hook the common wire from my front yard sprinklers and the back yard sprinklers to the same common slot on the timer station.  

I am trying to have just one timer workstation instead of two.

Thanks,
TT


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 31, 2013)

Post a link to the specs of the systems.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes, I believe that is why they call it "common" ...


----------



## tractng (Jan 3, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> Post a link to the specs of the systems.




Is an orbit 9 workstations timer.


http://www.orbitonline.com/lib/media/57894-24 rA(12)1.pdf


----------



## JoeD (Jan 3, 2014)

Are these two sprinklers on separate power supplies? If they are I would not be hooking the commons together. It would be like hooking the neutrals from two different branch circuits in your house together.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 3, 2014)

See note on pg 7


ote: The maximum loading for each station/pump is 250mA, 
the maximum loading for the timer is 500mA. 
If the distance between the sprinkler timer and valves is under 
700&#8217; (210 m), use Orbit® sprinkler wire or 20 gauge (AWG) plastic 
jacketed thermostat wire to connect the sprinkler timer to the 
valves. If the distance is over 700&#8217; (210 m), use 16 gauge (AWG) wire. 

which implies that you can hook one, or two, pumps to one timer.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my ...  Can we not confuse the OP?  As I read and visualize the OP's situation, he has ONE timer but sprinklers in the front and back.  That suggests only ONE power source ... which is the most common configuration for residential applications.  If he has TWO separate timers, they would each act as a separate power source BUT the common wire would NEVER be connected bewteen the two timers.

The valve manifold can serve a wide variety of zones, both front and back.  The purpose of the timer is to systematically power the valves.  The limiting factor is the number of zones which the timer can accommodate, right?  If it has power points for six zones it does not care "where" the zones are (front or back).  Each of the valves has two wires with one always being connected to the WHITE common wire.  The other wires are connected on a color coded basis.

CONCLUSION:  If he has only ONE timer, this is an easy problem to solve.  If he has TWO timers, there is no reason to connect the common between the two timers.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttFIbuOExFY[/ame]


----------



## tractng (Jan 6, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> Oh my ...  Can we not confuse the OP?  As I read and visualize the OP's situation, he has ONE timer but sprinklers in the front and back.  That suggests only ONE power source ... which is the most common configuration for residential applications.  If he has TWO separate timers, they would each act as a separate power source BUT the common wire would NEVER be connected bewteen the two timers.
> 
> The valve manifold can serve a wide variety of zones, both front and back.  The purpose of the timer is to systematically power the valves.  The limiting factor is the number of zones which the timer can accommodate, right?  If it has power points for six zones it does not care "where" the zones are (front or back).  Each of the valves has two wires with one always being connected to the WHITE common wire.  The other wires are connected on a color coded basis.
> 
> ...



+1.  Only one timer.  I have 4 sprinkler valves connected to the timer.  I like to add 3 additional valves from the backyard to the same timer.

I will purchase a new timer that will accommodate at least 7 stations (replacing old timer).


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 6, 2014)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

